# Metal Halide Exposure Unit Size Question



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Given that I want to do more CMYK prints than spot color, I am pretty sure that I will eventually need to ditch the UV tube exposure unit I have. I have to seriously underexpose my screens to get them to wash out the smaller halftone dots, and even doing that, there are some that just never want to make it all the way.

Are there any relatively compact metal halide units available? I work out of my basement, so I'm worried about buying an expensive unit that won't make it down the stairs... with my press, I just broke it down and rebuilt it, but I'm not very comfortable doing that with electronic equipment, which I assume is basically supposed to be plug and play.


----------



## denisbunn (May 26, 2015)

Hi

There are several options open to you, What size is your largest screen? You could have a free standing light source with a swing frame vacuum unit ( power of unit depends on your electric supply . Normal plug up to 2kw - 3kw in uk ) ( 3kw - 5kw on a designated supply ) (3kw - 6kw best with a 3 phase supply ). The light source could be suspended from ceiling with vacuum frame underneath.
Smaller units are called self contained with light source in base and lid of unit holds blanket. Power depends on your electric supply.

For more information please email me at [email protected] .

Regards Denis


----------

